# Maxxis Holy Rollers - 2.2 or 2.4 for Urban riding?



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

I have an old school Planet X Jack Flash frame I'm building up for urban riding (short commutes to the store, some street trials but no dirt jumping). I'm looking at Holy Rollers, either 2.2 or 2.4 size and am not sure which size to get. Anyone have experience regarding the size of these tires for pro/con advice for this type of riding?

Thanks


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Holy Rollers run wider than claimed. I've used 2.2 and 2.4 and prefer 2.2 personally but it is up to personal opinion. Your bike should fit the 2.4" no problem being a trials frame. But as you'll see if you search, Holy rollers run heavy for tires these days. That said-I like them a lot still.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

For trials stuff, I like the 2.4's. My 2.4" Holy Rollers are *exactly* 2.4" wide at their very widest part (i.e. knob edge to knob edge). Their weight can be an issue but with all that rubber in the knobs, they last a long time. I have some 2.35" Nevegal Stick-E DH tires that I use off road, those are heavy :eekster:


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

I've never measured my Holy Rollers, but if I was buying tires for street riding they sure wouldn't be very close to the top of my list. DTHs, MK2s, Twin Rails, and Tattoo Lights would be where I looked first.


----------



## bij (Mar 22, 2011)

I found the Holly Rollers to be a bit too thin in the sidewalls. You might not like the Hookworm cuz it is heavy but that is a pretty awesome tire. They are now available in a lighter version so they are no longer around 1300 grams!

When landing a bit sideways, the holly rollers would just cave a bit and make squirmy squishy sounds.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

ITS Micro Knobby MK2. apart from their fast wear rate, i don't see why people would still run Holy Rollers...


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

I run a Highroller on the rear & a Lopez bling bling on the front of my Echo Pure/Urban street trials bike both in 26x2.35


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

for urban and light dirt, twin rail on the back and a schwalbe table top on the front has been great. 26x2.25 has been plenty


----------



## bamacrazy (May 9, 2004)

I like Holyrollers for dirt and Hookworms for street; the wider, the better!


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Still have the same set of Holy Rollers on my 20" DJ bike that ive had since 2002. Great tires lol.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

I run a holy roller (2.4) up front and a K-rad in the back, only because a holy roller won't clear. Personally I wouldn't run anything narrower. I had some hookworms once and they were heavy and overkill. They looked cool but didn't get the job done for me.


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

bamacrazy said:


> I like Holyrollers for dirt and Hookworms for street; the wider, the better!


So if im looking for holy rolllers for pump track use. I should go the 2.4's instead of 2.2's?


----------



## bamacrazy (May 9, 2004)

for pump track, i'd go with the 2.2's unless you are a size xl....


----------

